# NBC New Fall Schedule



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

NBC has announced their new fall schedule:
Futon Critic NBC Schedule

Futon also has video previews & interviews for all the new shows. BTW, is it me, or is Matthew Perry's voice sound odd in GO ON, like he's trying to do some sort of accent?


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Revolution looks okay.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Just watched the promo and might make it a while. Reminds me of the show Noah Wyle is in Falling Skys.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Where's Smash?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, Revolution brought in some heavy hitters on the Producers side. Has a little bit of Jericho to it, I'll definitely take a look.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Supramom2000" said:


> Where's Smash?


I think it's supposed to be back mid-season.

- Merg


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Supramom2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Where's Smash?
> ...


They've ordered 13 episodes of "Revolution" so "Smash" may come back Monday mid-season which will subject it to "the cumulative effect of nonlinear viewing".

I'm not sure what NBC is looking for in ratings.

While I'm looking forward to "Revolution" I assume the fact somehow escaped the attention of the good folks Comcast employed to run NBC that "Jericho" and virtually all other recent scifi on broadcast network TV has been a Live+same day 18-49 demo ratings bust, except for "Lost".

But maybe NBC is looking at Kripke's "Supernatural" as a win for The CW, in which case Abrams' "Alcatraz" and "Fringe" on Fox look like solid winners since they outperform most things on The CW.

I think what everyone fails to understand is anyone ages 18-49 with a strong scifi orientation who isn't in complete financial meltdown has a DVR and actually knows how to use it to avoid commercials.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Just realized that the *Munster's reboot *isn't on the schedule. 
Did a google search and couldn't find any recent news, so not sure if this one is moving forward. As weird as this one sounded, I was sort of intrigued as to how they might redo the show.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mreposter said:


> Just realized that the *Munster's reboot *isn't on the schedule.
> Did a google search and couldn't find any recent news, so not sure if this one is moving forward. As weird as this one sounded, I was sort of intrigued as to how they might redo the show.


As of March, when Eddie Izzard joined the cast, it was slated for a Summer show. I'm guessing Summer 2013.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...rs-mockingbird-lane-pilot-bryan-fuller-302177


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

All I care about is the Thursday night comedies and would have preferred either "30 Rock" or "Up All Night" to follow "Whitney" to Friday rather than "Community".


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

It's too bad NBC is the broadcaster of some of these shows like "Chicago Fire" and "Revolution" they look great but are already on the chopping block just because their on NBC


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

oldschoolecw said:


> It's too bad NBC is the broadcaster of some of these shows like "Chicago Fire" and "Revolution" they look great but are already on the chopping block just because their on NBC


sad but true


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

phrelin said:


> They've ordered 13 episodes of "Revolution" so "Smash" *may* come back Monday mid-season which will subject it to "the cumulative effect of nonlinear viewing".
> 
> I'm not sure what NBC is looking for in ratings.


It's amazing any NBC shows survive, IMHO. :nono2:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Another year of not having to tune into NBC...

Not as bad as Fox's disease, but they really have little sense for what people are going to want.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> It's amazing any NBC shows survive, IMHO. :nono2:


It's amazing NBC itself survives.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Great... between "The Voice" and "The X-Factor", my week will be busy... 

I have a goal of cutting down on my TV viewing this Fall... so while there may be a few of these I'll try out, I think I'll pass on most. Luckily, most of the ones that sound interesting to me appear to be mid-season, so maybe that'll help...

~Alan


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I've pretty much phased out all reality TV, and it seems like that's were the networks keep investing.

And the cool stuff like Fringe, Alcatraz, and anything sci-fi related seems to always get phased out as well.

At least every show that I watch on USA, Syfy, and FX seem to be lasting ... Burn Notice, Haven, Warehouse 13, Suits, Justified, and Covert Affairs.

Te only comedies I watch are Two and Half Men, 30 Rock, and Big Bang Theory, so at least they're good.

Everything else are dramas.

And I continue to be bummed about Alcatraz. Also wanted Unforgettable to continue.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sixto said:


> I've pretty much phased out all reality TV, and it seems like that's were the networks keep investing.


I enjoy the singing competitions too much to quit...

I haven't watched DWTS this year though... I'm trying to clear off DVRs, and I couldn't fit it in. I keep meaning to try SYTYCD... don't know if I will this year or not...



Sixto said:


> And the cool stuff like Fringe, Alcatraz, and anything sci-fi related seems to always get phased out as well.


I LOVE "Fringe"... so glad FOX is giving it a proper send-off. I never really got too into "Alcatraz" though. Granted, I still haven't watched the last few episodes which supposedly were very good, but I don't know...



Sixto said:


> At least every show that I watch on USA, Syfy, and FX seem to be lasting ... Burn Notice, Haven, Warehouse 13, Suits, Justified, and Covert Affairs.


Bummed about "Eureka", "Memphis Beat", "The Nine Lives Of Chloe King", but overall, ditto!



Sixto said:


> Te only comedies I watch are Two and Half Men, 30 Rock, and Big Bang Theory, so at least they're good.


You do realize that "30 Rock" is only back for a 13 episode final season next year, correct?

I watch more comedies than you do, but thankfully, outside of a couple that I only sorta liked, they've all been renewed.



Sixto said:


> And I continue to be bummed about Alcatraz. Also wanted Unforgettable to continue.


Aside from the cable ones listed above, the only ones I'm bummed about are "Harry's Law", "Unforgettable", and "Terra Nova." I kind of liked "Charlie's Angels" last year... it started off horrible, but it got better before it quit production... Too late though... There was one series I wanted to try, but never got around to it or else I might have been sad about it too...

I intend on cutting down this Fall on my TV viewing, so... oh well! 

~Alan


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mreposter said:


> Just realized that the *Munster's reboot *isn't on the schedule.
> Did a google search and couldn't find any recent news, so not sure if this one is moving forward. As weird as this one sounded, I was sort of intrigued as to how they might redo the show.


The Pilot for "Mockingbird Lane" films next month for possible midseason replacement.

http://thefutoncritic.com/news/2012...d-the-voice-returns-september-10-128314/9789/


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Another Prime Network with few shows that I watch.

I see Grimm, L&O SVU and I guess Chicago Fire


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

mreposter said:


> Just realized that the *Munster's reboot *isn't on the schedule.
> Did a google search and couldn't find any recent news, so not sure if this one is moving forward. As weird as this one sounded, I was sort of intrigued as to how they might redo the show.


One can only hope that NBC finally came to their senses and realized how foolish this idea was


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't see "Awake" listed.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> I don't see "Awake" listed.


Awake is asleep - cancelled


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

say-what said:


> Awake is asleep - cancelled


Yes, but there are 2 more episodes in the guide that will be aired. At least they were there last night when I was doing some Series Link pruning to get rid of all the other fatalities.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, but there are 2 more episodes in the guide that will be aired. At least they were there last night when I was doing some Series Link pruning to get rid of all the other fatalities.


I wonder if they filmed an alternate season ending to provide closure, just in case?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> I wonder if they filmed an alternate season ending to provide closure, just in case?


Who knows. I'm waiting on you guys to tell me if it's worth watching or not once the show ends. No good ending means I delete all the episodes and not think twice about it. :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Who knows. I'm waiting on you guys to tell me if it's worth watching or not once the show ends. No good ending means I delete all the episodes and not think twice about it. :lol:


Same here. We've watched them all except last week's. So one in the can and two to go. Not sure if it's worth the 2+ hours. 

Reading this makes me want to watch, but they could all just be blowing smoke. :shrug:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> Same here. We've watched them all except last week's. So one in the can and two to go. Not sure if it's worth the 2+ hours.
> 
> Reading this makes me want to watch, but they could all just be blowing smoke. :shrug:


I haven't watched a single episode yet. I'm waiting for it to end and hear that it had a good ending before I invest any time in it.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Steve said:


> Same here. We've watched them all except last week's. So one in the can and two to go. Not sure if it's worth the 2+ hours.
> 
> Reading this makes me want to watch, but they could all just be blowing smoke. :shrug:


Except it says a 2 hour finale ends tonight. My DVR shows 1 hour tonight and the season finale next week.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> My DVR shows 1 hour tonight and the season finale next week.


Same here. I guess they changed their mind on scheduling?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Except it says a 2 hour finale ends tonight. My DVR shows 1 hour tonight and the season finale next week.


Can't be 2 hours tonight, it comes on at 10pm.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I believe a one hour episode of "Awake" which is described by one guide as "Part 1 the two part season finale" will be aired tonight and the other part will be a one hour episode a week from tonight on most NBC affiliates. Of course, we all know it is the series finale.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

"RunnerFL" said:


> Can't be 2 hours tonight, it comes on at 10pm.


I realize that. The article said it would be a two hour finale airing from 9 to 11. My, nor anyone else's DVR reflects that. That's all I was saying.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> I haven't watched a single episode yet. I'm waiting for it to end and hear that it had a good ending before I invest any time in it.


It is getting close ... this week's show got deeper into the story and the preview for next week seems good.

I wonder about NBC ... too many shows gone each year. Choosing favorites on a future schedule is almost like participating in a dead pool.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, it's over. So did "Awake" get a good ending or not?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have not watched it yet. I was waiting for the commercials to be removed by AutoHOP.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Well, it's over. So did "Awake" get a good ending or not?


Yes, IMHO. No loose ends. Wife and I watched the last 3 episodes tonite, and the last two were especially good, IMHO.

My .02? Keep 'em for the summer when there's nothing else to watch. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> My .02? Keep 'em for the summer when there's nothing else to watch.


No kidding... I think I'm recording 4 shows over the summer.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

You just know the route that a bold sci-fi concept like "Revolution" is going to take on NBC. Probably was a very cool original pilot story, very edgy, lots of biting societal metaphors to todays issues, political overtones.

Then the NBC censors and bean counters take over, then the corporate execs have to vet it and remove anything remotely offensive to even potential ad clients and/or their wives and children and rabbis and priests and clergy.

And by the end, you have the standard, safe, brutally formulaic network show: A hero, young teen love, a mysterious threat that is never revealed, a central love affair with the hero, etc. Basically Falling Skies meets Jericho meets V meets Terra Nova meets The River. You could write these plots in your sleep.

And the poor writers are forced to turn out this safe, inoffensive, stultifying pablum week after week. And the whole insulting tepid mess gets canceled before Christmas.

Little wonder why we all pay for HBO and Netflix and iTunes' rentals. The audience is starved for real unfiltered non-dumbed down entertainment. Network TV services only the lowest common denominators in society. And it only works for them after a few beers.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> No kidding... I think I'm recording 4 shows over the summer.


If you've got _The Firm_ in the can, we're up to chapter 14. We love that one as well.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> You just know the route that a bold sci-fi concept like "Revolution" is going to take on NBC. Probably was a very cool original pilot story, very edgy, lots of biting societal metaphors to todays issues, political overtones.
> 
> Then the NBC censors and bean counters take over, then the corporate execs have to vet it and remove anything remotely offensive to even potential ad clients and/or their wives and children and rabbis and priests and clergy.
> 
> ...


Can we have an Amen to that? 

After seeing that Harry's Law was cancelled even though it was the #2 drama on NBC, you have to wonder what the hell it takes for NBC to figure they have a winner.

Yeah, Harry's Law didn't attract that 18-49 demographic that they all think is the absolute only reason to keep a show, how could they ever expect Harry's Law to attract that group anyway? It sure as hell wasn't a show that was designed for that demo!

I wrote to NBC about that, made me feel better after I did, but I know it was just a waste of keystrokes as I'm well out of the audience they want and my opinions don't count.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> If you've got _The Firm_ in the can, we're up to chapter 14. We love that one as well.


Nah, I didn't bother recording The Firm. I got tired of court room shows.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Nah, I didn't bother recording The Firm. I got tired of court room shows.


_The Firm_ has a suspenseful back story that could have been written by Grisham himself, IMO. And like most Grisham yarns, while the hero happens to be a lawyer, there isn't a lot of time spent in the courtroom. I'm just praying they wrap it up neatly in the last three episodes.

There's actually a secondary back story that may or may not get wrapped up, unless it gets picked-up by a cable channel.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

ONLY show on NBC that I care about is Grimm. Glad it's in the lineup, but wish they'd move it to another night (Is Friday night still considered where shows go to die?).


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Isn't it funny how in the early TV years Friday and Saturday nights were the big TV nights? Now they're graveyards where net mob bosses dump their roadkill.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Isn't it funny how in the early TV years Friday and Saturday nights were the big TV nights? Now they're graveyards where net mob bosses dump their roadkill.


The 1950s and 1960s were the height of the baby boom when families had young kids at home.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> The 1950s and 1960s were the height of the baby boom when families had young kids at home.


Yeah, and the kids weren't in their own rooms multitasking with their own TV's, computers, and smart phones.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

As a little kid I got to see all the adult shows, the great live plays out of New York, so much amazing theater since TV was robbing from the legit theater back then for content. And all the classic comedy shows on Fri and Sat! Hate to be a little kid with time on his hands on Fri or Sat night these days, but I guess that's the point, no such kid.


----------

